# Patent: Tamron 85mm f/1.8 VC



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 27, 2015)

```
A patent for a Tamron 85mm f/1.8 VC has appeared. Is Tamron following Sigma and getting into the quality prime market, but with Vibration Correction (Image Stabilization)?</p>
<p>Canon’s 85mm offerings, the EF 85mm f/1.2L II and EF 85mm f/1.8 could probably both use a refresh, though we haven’t heard anything about either in a very long time. I can’t see Canon ever adding IS to a fast (f/1.2) 85mm lens, but we might see something like an 85mm f/2 IS STM one day.</p>
<p>Patent Publication No. 2015-96915 (Google Translated)</p>
<ul>
<li>Published 2015.5.21</li>
<li>Filing date 2013.11.15</li>
</ul>
<p>Example 1</p>
<ul>
<li>Focal length f = 82.87-82.02-77.72mm</li>
<li>Fno. 1.85-1.88-2.01</li>
<li>Full field angle 2ω = 28.59-27.41-23.18 °</li>
<li>FB 18.04mm</li>
</ul>
<p>Tamron patent</p>
<ul>
<li>Of positive and negative negative 3-group configuration</li>
<li>Inner focus (the second group)</li>
<li>Anti-vibration (Group 3)</li>
</ul>
```


----------



## Pixel (May 27, 2015)

I guess I don't understand how slow the update process is. One or two lenses a year? I guess I can understand the big zooms, super wides and L lenses taking their time and getting them right, of course. But for standard primes 20mm, 50mm, 85mm and 100mm...what's the holdup in refreshing these?


----------



## TeT (May 27, 2015)

Why does ford not totally overhaul every model every year? If they updated every lens as it was possible regardless of current plus level sales they would be broke. If you don't milk the sales from existing products you don't stay in business...


----------



## hoodlum (May 27, 2015)

This is a mirrorless lens. It matches the same 11 elements in 8 groups of the Zeiss Batis 85mm f1.8 lens that was announced recently for the FE system. It would make sense that Zeiss went to Tamron to design this lens as Zeiss has little experience in designing stabilized lenses.


----------



## Pixel (May 27, 2015)

TeT said:


> Why does ford not totally overhaul every model every year? If they updated every lens as it was possible regardless of current plus level sales they would be broke. If you don't milk the sales from existing products you don't stay in business...



I mentioned lenses that haven't seen updates in well over a decade let alone yearly.


----------



## Etienne (May 27, 2015)

I would love a stabilized 85 prime


----------



## grainier (May 27, 2015)

Pixel said:


> I guess I don't understand how slow the update process is. One or two lenses a year?



There was an interview with someone from Canon at dpreview a few years back, and my recollection is that they were talking about two-three L's a year.


----------



## TeT (May 27, 2015)

Pixel said:


> TeT said:
> 
> 
> > Why does ford not totally overhaul every model every year? If they updated every lens as it was possible regardless of current plus level sales they would be broke. If you don't milk the sales from existing products you don't stay in business...
> ...



The yearly was context to ford, (you were supposed to make the corresponding leap on your own)... 10 years +or- is more like it for a lens (longer for a non L prime).

good luck on ever getting the 20mm redone(unless it is at the back of the line ?) and the 85 & 100 probably wont get refresh until after the 50 1.4 ....


----------



## douglaurent (May 28, 2015)

I REALLY REALLY REALLY would like to have fast stabilized prime lenses!!! they are the missing link!!! 24/2, 50/1.8, 85/1.8 and 135/2 please!!! make it expensive but make it!!!


----------



## slclick (May 28, 2015)

Yep, this would fill a gap in my lineup as well but I bet that the mirrorless/Zeiss post hit it spot on. Too bad. Well, here's for holding out for an 85 STM.


----------



## Luds34 (May 28, 2015)

slclick said:


> Yep, this would fill a gap in my lineup as well but I bet that the mirrorless/Zeiss post hit it spot on. Too bad. Well, here's for holding out for an 85 STM.



I would NOT complain if it were an EF-M lens. Just ideally would rather it be an 85mm FF equivalent focal length then an actual 85mm. That gets to be a bit long on crop for my tastes. Has it's purpose for sure, but more limited.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (May 28, 2015)

hoodlum said:


> This is a mirrorless lens.


How do you know it is for mirrorless cameras?


----------



## Mr_Canuck (May 28, 2015)

I've gone with the 100is Macro in order to get a stabilized mid-range telephoto. It's really the only and fastest option. Great in every way except not f2. But for now it'll do fine. And maybe for a long time too.


----------



## funkboy (May 28, 2015)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> hoodlum said:
> 
> 
> > This is a mirrorless lens.
> ...



Because the BF is 18mm


----------



## l_d_allan (May 30, 2015)

> but we might see something like an 85mm f/2 IS STM one day.



Etienne said:


> I would love a stabilized 85 prime



Agree. I'd be very likely to "cut a check" for the equivalent of my EF 35mm f2 IS (assuming the price was reasonable, or at least came down dramatically within a year or so).


----------



## jedy (Jun 13, 2015)

I recently purchased the Canon 85mm 1.8 but had to return it as it was full of dust inside the lens. Although I'd love an 85mm right now, I've decided it's not essential and I am now keen to see what new offerings we get in the future rather than just re-purchase the 85mm 1.8. Sadly, I'm not holding my breath for an 85mm IS announcement from Canon any time soon.


----------

